# New Yankee Workshop



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

It's no longer on PBS but you can watch weekly episodes on line.

New Yankee Workshop - About The New Yankee Workshop


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

Or you can buy the whole lot on DVD for a mere $3000!

In the UK it's shown on a satellite channel called "Discovery Shed" (formerly and more sensibly called "Discovery Home and Leisure"). For a while now they've been just endlessly re-running seasons 18 and 19.  I wish they'd show the older ones again.


----------



## giradman (Jul 23, 2012)

AndyL said:


> Or you can buy the whole lot on DVD for a mere $3000!


Well, that price includes 'free shipping' & 6 pictures autographed by Norm (if desired?) - no thanks! 

I've bought a few over the years, i.e. of projects that I did build; but w/ 210 DVDs, I'm assuming that each half hour episode is placed on one disc? The packaging and pricing should be both space saving & much less costly, but just my 2 cents.

A good example is the Woodsmith Shop DVDs - all 5 seasons (13 episodes on 2 DVDs per season) plus a computer disc w/ plans in PDF format) - now selling for $110; now, this is great packaging and an outstanding deal - I've watched my set several times already - plenty of practical projects and shop tips! Dave 

P.S. I do like Norm and watched his show every Saturday when it made a regular appearance on my PBS channel.


----------

